# Id3077 On Nato



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

all,

anyone got a piccie of an ID3077 (pref black) on a nato (also pref black)?

thoughts?

one of the guys at this months departmental meeting was wearing an M5 on a bracelet.

to be honest i wasn't all that taken with it.

ok i dont like the face and thats subjective - but the fixin's was poor imho.

so can i expect the bracelet on the 3077 to be any better?

as i like black nato, any thoughts or pictures much appreciated.

cheers

Des


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Got the watch but in Orange and no nato 

close but no cigar i know. Might invest in a nato soon though depending on my desire for a toshi for it


----------

